# Need wiring diagram for a 65 GTO.



## IreatheStorm (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello, I'm unsure if I'm posting this properly but here goes. I am helping my nephew restore a 1965 Pontiac GTO. Upon reaching the replacement of the wiring harness...we discovered it would need completely replaced and while they were kind enough to leave the original leads for the wires none of the wires match the new harness. So what I'm wondering is if anyone has a scan of the original wiring harness and runs. Color would be preferred as were now attempting to track wires.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

IreatheStorm said:


> Hello, I'm unsure if I'm posting this properly but here goes. I am helping my nephew restore a 1965 Pontiac GTO. Upon reaching the replacement of the wiring harness...we discovered it would need completely replaced and while they were kind enough to leave the original leads for the wires none of the wires match the new harness. So what I'm wondering is if anyone has a scan of the original wiring harness and runs. Color would be preferred as were now attempting to track wires.


You can purchase one here - 1965 Pontiac Lemans Tempest & GTO Color Wiring Diagram


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not sure if it’s exactly the same but here’s a color diagram for a 67. Take a look and see if things match up. A lot of years will share the same color codes and functions.


----------

